
Brother got deported illegally - imasomalia
I realize he had a lot of felonies and got in trouble a lot but they sent him back to a violent country where he can die Somalia the worst part . He is married here and has 2 children he lived here for 20 years what can we do to bring him back to his kids or just get him out of that horrible country
======
corvallis
What part of his deportation was illegal? That would give you a starting
point.

